# cocci



## Susi sharland (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm new to dairy goats (we keep 2 for our own use).
my vet prescribed baycox for treatment. I advised I had milking goats. he didn't say its not suitable for in milk goats. I stupidly didn't read the paper work. I just trusted my vet!
am I wrong in thinking the does milk is n9 longer fine for us to drink now 
no withdrawal period just no good. I'm furious and just plain frustrated as we have no space for more goats atm. and can't 're home these girls. the kids adore them


----------



## Corrine (Apr 4, 2017)

I have no experience with Baycox, but did a search here & found 42 day milk withdrawal.
https://www.dairygoatinfo.com/threa...trazuril-baycox-what-are-your-thoughts.33877/


----------



## Dorothy (Apr 20, 2018)

I use Baycox, but only for kids, never for adults. I'd recommend Dimethox 40%. (You can look at my website for further info. on that here: https://horizon-bluffs-lamancha-dairy-goats.webnode.com/health-meds/ )
I'd suggest, though, that your adults don't have coccidia, but another parasite. Usually coccidia doesn't show up in adults. Get a fecal sample tested to know what you're dealing with.


----------



## Donia Anderson (Feb 12, 2018)

Susi sharland said:


> I'm new to dairy goats (we keep 2 for our own use).
> my vet prescribed baycox for treatment. I advised I had milking goats. he didn't say its not suitable for in milk goats. I stupidly didn't read the paper work. I just trusted my vet!
> am I wrong in thinking the does milk is n9 longer fine for us to drink now
> no withdrawal period just no good. I'm furious and just plain frustrated as we have no space for more goats atm. and can't 're home these girls. the kids adore them


I use baycox on my kids---right at 21 days for preventative x 1 day the stuff is great


----------

